
Is the Only Way to Make Housing Affordable by De-Commodifying It? - mtg
https://www.eastbayexpress.com/oakland/is-the-only-way-to-make-housing-affordable-by-de-commodifying-it/Content?oid=20312922
======
sigmaprimus
Why is it everyone thinks they are entitled to own a home or even live in a
city of their choosing? I made the choice to move away from the Vancouver area
so that I could have a roof over my head, but I don't resent high housing
costs, I could have saved my money, not wasted it on cell phones vacations,
fancy cars, eating out, going to movies and made many other lifestyle choices
that would have allowed me to live in Vancouver and or own a home. I took
public transit the other day and was shocked by the number of 500 dollar plus
valued cell phones people were using, yet these same people whine about the
cost of transit and the price of housing. If you don't like the costs move and
they will come down, stuck in a city because of your job? Find a new one and
if enough people do that guess what the costs will come down to match the
demand.

